# Android HTC Desire will not Sync with Win 7



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I spent all sorts of time trying to get my HTC Desire to Sync with my HP laptop running Win 7. I spent an hour surfing the web for solutions but I don't get anywhere. The Sync doesnt see the phone, the computer will charge the phone but says it is not recognised. I tried the USB debugging on and off, tried rebooting phone while hooked up, tried rebooting laptop while phone hooked up and got nowhere.

Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Couple of things... Have you tried a different USB port. This is on a laptop, correct?

Also, try a powered USB hub. It's possible for some reason that the USB port on the laptop is not supplying enough power, although as the phone has it's own power source, it shouldn't be an issue.

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I hate to ask a potentially foolish question (even though I'm good a that )...

But did you install drivers/software with the unit first?

If so, was the device connected to the USB port at that time?

The reason I ask is that some of the devices I've installed int he past require the software to be installed first without the device connect first, so that the drivers, etc. can be properly in place prior to connected the device.

Once installed, it can then detect the device. That was the case with my Blackberry and other things.

Just askin'


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The Merg said:


> Couple of things... Have you tried a different USB port. This is on a laptop, correct?
> 
> Also, try a powered USB hub. It's possible for some reason that the USB port on the laptop is not supplying enough power, although as the phone has it's own power source, it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> - Merg


I have tried using all of the different USB ports but I do not have a powered hub, I can look into that.

Yes it's a laptop, although it's always plugged in to AC. All of the USB ports have enough powwer to charge the phone.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I hate to ask a potentially foolish question (even though I'm good a that )...
> 
> But did you install drivers/software with the unit first?
> 
> ...


I have been plugging in the phone to charge it for a couple of months now without the Sync software and I always get the same notice of device not recognized.

What I did was yesterday I decided to start using more of the phone functions and wanted to try this Sync deal, went to the HTC website, looked up my phone and carrier and downloaded the software that applied. Next I ran the program and it says no device attached, plugged in my phone and the program never recognized the phone, then I got the same device not recognized pop-up.

After all of that I tried shutting down each device while connected and still no love.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I have been plugging in the phone to charge it for a couple of months now without the Sync software and I always get the same notice of device not recognized.
> 
> What I did was yesterday I decided to start using more of the phone functions and wanted to try this Sync deal, went to the HTC website, looked up my phone and carrier and downloaded the software that applied. Next I ran the program and it says no device attached, plugged in my phone and the program never recognized the phone, then I got the same device not recognized pop-up.
> 
> After all of that I tried shutting down each device while connected and still no love.


Hmmmm...

If you go into the control panel...is there anything related to the HTC in terms of software showing up under "programs"?

If so, you might want to do an uninstall, and then a reinstall (without the phone connected until the install process is completed)...


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/08/24/workaround-for-htc-hero-sync-problem-in-windows-7/

Links to the HTC Win7 drivers for 32 and 64 in that post. Worked perfectly for the wife's MyTouch 3G Slide.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Also make sure you have the correct version of Sync installed.

http://www.htc.com/www/support.aspx

Also check your screen on debugging and make sure you don't have it set to charge only.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Scott - did you get things working now?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Scott - did you get things working now?


I'm going to try the drivers from RasputinAXP after the game tonight, I am sure I got the correct software from HTC because when you choose what phone you have you also have to choose your carrier. I assume that means different carriers may have a slightly different FW on the phones. Thanks for all of your help, I will report back in a bit....


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I think I'm going to try the usb cable at my office, when I plug my phone into that computer to charge it the computer recognizes it as an HTC, while I don't have the Sync software on that one it's farther along. Could it be the cable?

I downloaded the driver and I'm too dumb to install it. I'll get it, it's just gonna take some time. I keep seeing windows error code 43 when the phone is plugged in. Next step cable, if that doesn't do it uninstall and install. 

Really I don't even know what the Sync will do for me but I at least want to try. :lol:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Really I don't even know what the Sync will do for me but I at least want to try.


I was wondering about that.
I've had an HTC Incredible since Spring and have yet to use the cable for anything other than picture and ROM transfers.

I just let my Mail app check my pop3 account and leave a copy on the server.
Gmail syncs itself.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Update: I brought the cable that came with the phone home from work today and hooked it up to my laptop and BINGO.... Instantly the screen pops up and says installing drivers, so now Sync works. Then I switch back to the other cable that I have and same "does not recognize" screen pops up.

I really don't need the Sync, but I do want to be able to transfer pictures and maybe someday some music.

One cable will charge only, one will charge and transfer data.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Update: I brought the cable that came with the phone home from work today and hooked it up to my laptop and BINGO.... Instantly the screen pops up and says installing drivers, so now Sync works. Then I switch back to the other cable that I have and same "does not recognize" screen pops up.
> 
> I really don't need the Sync, but I do want to be able to transfer pictures and maybe someday some music.
> 
> One cable will charge only, one will charge and transfer data.


Cha Ching...glad you're in business.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Update: I brought the cable that came with the phone home from work today and hooked it up to my laptop and BINGO.... Instantly the screen pops up and says installing drivers, so now Sync works. Then I switch back to the other cable that I have and same "does not recognize" screen pops up.
> 
> I really don't need the Sync, but I do want to be able to transfer pictures and maybe someday some music.
> 
> One cable will charge only, one will charge and transfer data.


Unless they jacked up the OS on that phone you shouldn't need an APP to sync. You should just plug it in through USB and choose USB Storage.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> Unless they jacked up the OS on that phone you shouldn't need an APP to sync. You should just plug it in through USB and choose USB Storage.


You are probably right, I bought a cable off Ebay so I would have one for home and one for work. The one that came with the phone I took to work and the Ebay cable I used at home, for some reason all of my issues came from the Ebay cable not passing data. Live and Learn, although by installing Sync I was able to install Doug's Android FW app.

Thanks for all of the advice. This is a great place to come with tech questions, there is an awful lot of knowledge here.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

there are many charge only cables out there, you have to read the fine print..


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

houskamp said:


> there are many charge only cables out there, you have to read the fine print..


Live and learn.

There are tons of posts on other forums with folks that have a similar problem and I just wonder if it could be that easy of a fix for many of them.


----------

